# feeling hungry all the time



## once was fat (Feb 3, 2004)

Lately ever since I have been taking ephedrine with caffine I have been feeling hungry all day and night untill I go to bed.  It almost feels like my body is saying feed me and keep feeding me. 
This is what my diet looked liked today.

8 a.m.  whey protein shake
10 a.m. 1/2 cup oats with splenda and cinnamon
12 p.m.  3 small boneless skinless chicken breast
2 p.m.  low fat granola bar  ( had to because I was on the road)
4 p.m.  two tablespoons ob nat peanutbutter with celery
5 p.m.  1 cup low fat cottage cheese
6.30 p.m.  pasta with red sauce (I don know why but my body felt like I needed some carbs)
and Im getting ready to have another protein shake.  

I did lack on the veggies today but oh well.  I havent felt like this in a long time as far as being hungry and I keep getting leaner.  On workout days I have actually added a third protein shake. 

Dose this mean something like my body is going to a whole new level or is this common while dieting and working out.


----------



## vanity (Feb 3, 2004)

don't you eat any fruit?


----------



## once was fat (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> don't you eat any fruit?



Fruit=carbs=bad


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 3, 2004)

Well you aren't eating enough when you do eat, hence, you are hungry before 2.5-3 hours when you should be eating again.


----------



## vanity (Feb 3, 2004)

fruit is packed with antioxidants ,vitamins and fiber.

ephedrine with caffeine = Bad.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 3, 2004)

bingo... but honestly, i feel the same way... although, the ephedrine seems to help curb my appetite


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

< wants to start taking vitamin E


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Fruit=carbs=bad



depends on the fruit, i.e. apples are fine.


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

I just feel hungry all the time normally! Actually.....I just wanna eat all the time.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 3, 2004)

ME TOO!


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

No, seriously!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

me too..even when i am not hungry i dream about eating


----------



## plouffe (Feb 3, 2004)

Look into other substances that could curb your appietite, or just keep up determination!


----------



## vanity (Feb 3, 2004)

cantaloupes are very nutrient dense and low in calories. You could try those.

No supplement could replace a good raw fruit or vegetable.


----------



## once was fat (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> cantaloupes are very nutrient dense and low in calories. You could try those.
> 
> No supplement could replace a good raw fruit or vegetable.



One apple or half of a small contaloupe will be ok daily?  These wouldnt be considered bad carbs.  Would an apple be ok at night or should fruit be consumbed pre workout?


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 3, 2004)

Your meals aren't very big. I wouldn't count a granola bar into your 5-7 meals a day.


----------



## vanity (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> < wants to start taking vitamin E




Sunflower seeds (unroasted and unsalted) are rich in vitamin E.

A quarter-cup of sunflower seeds contains more than 100% your daily need for vitamin E.


----------



## once was fat (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> Your meals aren't very big. I wouldn't count a granola bar into your 5-7 meals a day.




Oh I didnt count is as a whole meal I put it in just to be honest.  I was at one of my intown offices and thats all there was when hunger striked.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

i meant the *other* vitamin E


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

I fail to think that YOU would have a problem getting THAT!


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 3, 2004)

Listen to Vanity he knows his stuff.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> 
> 8 a.m.  whey protein shake
> *first thing in the morning you really should be consuming some carbs, fruit and/or oats would be good here.*
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm hungry right now


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

So am I  ...
I have some grlled Turkey cutlets and 
raw spinach in the fridge, YUM YUM


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 3, 2004)

AS Prince said, more protein.  I would like to add, get more fiber, specifically soluble fiber.  The apple should help you get some.  Granola bars have turned from a high-fiber snack to a high sugar snack with very little fiber.  If you are gonna eat pasta, eat whole Grain, 100% stoneground pasta.  And, as Prince said, not before bed.


----------



## once was fat (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: feeling hungry all the time*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_


Ok this is what I will go with.  Most meals 2 hours apart

meal 1 protein shake 1 small apple 1 fish oil 1 multivitamin 200mg caffine 12g ephedrine.

meal 2  1/2 cup oats with 1 cup low fat cottage cheese or 1 scoop of protein powder in the oats. 1 fish oil one 100mg r-ala and a vitamin c tab.

meal 3 3 small chicken breast, brown rice with 1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese.  One 100mg r-ala 200 mg caffine and 12 g ephedrine.

meal 4 nat peanutbutter celery 1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese 1 fish oil.

meal 5 pre workout protein shake 25g ephedrine 200mg caffine.

meal 6 post workout shake.

meal 7 small side salad with fat free dressing, whole frozen green beans, 3 chicken breast or small pork chop all fat trimmed on the pork. 100mg r-ala.  ( will black beans be ok in this meal?)

Swole v2 in the morning and in the night after meal 1 and meal 7. 3 zma before bed. Meal 1 and meal 6 will have added glutamine. 


Prince my goal was to loose weight and this goal has been achieved.  From 242lbs down to 175lbs waist from 42 to current 32".  I feel good at this weight for now and my next goal is to continue to build lean mucsle.  I know for sure that I lost some mucle from dieting down but that was my goal to loose weight. I have always been overweight and never again.  Let me know where you would tweak or add to this meal plan. 


Please tweak this as much as you want.  There are some nights I will have red meat instead of chicken.  This is what I will eat mon-fri.  Sat and sun will very but not far.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2004)

that looks much better...why all of that ephedrine though?


----------



## once was fat (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> ...why all of that ephedrine though?




I would call this a fear.  A fear of weighing 242lbs again.  I know I cant rely on a pill for the rest of my life and I am still pretty new to the whole body building game, and Im still learning my body on the cans and donts.  You could also say thats is a good insurance policy as well.  I actually didnt use ephedrine up untill a week ago I used the non ephedra fat burners.  I wanted to see how I  reacted to it, and its hard when you start to see those abs form but there not where you want them yet(I know abs are made in the kitchen but a little help is ok).  After my first cycle of ephedrine I will drop all fat burners for quite a while. 

Hey thanks for your help on my diet.  Diet is everything.  Then only I havent really tracked is the whole calorie macro thing.  I will start though.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

HOW MUCH EPHEDRA ARE WE TALKING HERE?


----------



## Akateros (Feb 6, 2004)

Serious, non-teasing advice from a former fattie --

dump the ephedrine, now, boyo. Been there, done that. Lost weight, starved myself a while, then discovered the magic of working out which allowed me to eat a normal amount of clean diet, and maintain.

Then I found ephedrine. It was almost innocent at first... a helper for an all-night drive or two, a boost on days I hadn't slept enough. But it let me eat a bit more junk -- and still lose! Before I knew it, I was hooked.

This was a couple years back. While on ephedrine, I was buzzed, cranky and wired. Sure, I didn't want to eat during the six or eight hours a dose lasted (I was mostly using Thermapro) but when it wore off? Hide the cats, man, and don't stand still too long! Wild binges that got worse.

The worst part? The weight loss slowed then stopped then reversed. According to my food journals, I was eating less than before, and still insidiously gaining. I went OFF the crap, and the gains became obvious -- like a pound or two a month -- and my little computer metabolism program informed me that my maintenance calories had just about HALVED. Plus I now exhibit many symptoms of limping thyroid function.

Learn your body instead, and figure out how to do it without the crutches. Sure, lots of people use fatburners with no ill effects -- but for lots of other people -- I'm not the only one -- it's a great ticket to metabolic hell and bad hormone juju.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 6, 2004)

dones... he says how much ephedra... he's taking 50mg a day... that's not much at all... 

Akaros... sounds like you have had more ill effects from your dieting choices rather than the ephedra...

I've taken ephedrine occasionally on cutting cycles for about 4 weeks at a time... usually 75mg a day of ephedrine HCL... after the first week I don't notice anything except a slight boost in fat loss...

bulking now, so I don't use it... but I've got a bottle ready for when my ultimate summer cut...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 6, 2004)

Right.  Bump on that Mayo.  Definitly not the ephedra.   I got my bottles ready too.


----------



## Par Deus (Feb 7, 2004)

For the orignal poster -- How long have you been dieting?? If it has been for a significant amount of time, you might have low leptin levels.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 7, 2004)

I agree Par.  I would at least up the cals to maitenence for a couple of weeks.  Or better yet bulk.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> 8 a.m.  whey protein shake
> 10 a.m. 1/2 cup oats with splenda and cinnamon
> 12 p.m.  3 small boneless skinless chicken breast
> ...



Ok this is my meal 1 of the day, bring on the other 5.  Definatly need to add some more protein throughout the day and try some fruit.  Not all fruits are bad for you.  As for the ephedrine, I can see how you can get hooked on it so be carefull with that stuff.  I currently take some before my workout with caffeine but I wont take it any other time of the day.  I noticed you also take a ton of caffeine, that can't be entirely good.  I can eat, no scratch that I clean house when it comes to eating and I don't gain any fat.  If you eat the proper foods you should maintain enough energy throughout the day so you wont need so much caffeine.  Unless you are using it strictly for weight loss, which I still dont believe in.  But thats just me.


----------

